
Where does one Plug into the Internet to avoid Comcast? - justinzollars
Suppose one wished to avoid Comcast, at&amp;t and others. Or suppose I wished to create a competitor to these services. Where does one plug into the internet?
======
a3n
The superficial answer is, wherever Comcast plugs in to. But I doubt if those
organizations want to deal with individuals; that's what Comcast and other
ISPs are for.

Maybe you could go work for Comcast or another ISP, or one of the next level
up organizations, and learn about it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_service_provider](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_service_provider)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet#Infrastructure](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet#Infrastructure)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_the_Internet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_the_Internet)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_access](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_access)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_backbone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_backbone)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tier_1_network](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tier_1_network)

------
coreyp_1
I think this is a good question. Where does one go in order to find out about
this topic?

